# Help me choose - which honda?



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

I've got a property in the north central Cascades of WA and am looking for my first snowblower.

Based partly on what I've learned here, I'm leaning to a Honda and I need to get one soon if it is to meet my purposes, so I have to work with what's available locally and in stock. I'm monitoring used Hondas in the wider area, but not finding any options currently.

Option 1: 2015 HS1332AT for $2800 out the door
Option 2: 2016 HSS928ATD for $3170 out the door

I haven't measured the driveway area, but it's a 4 acre property with driveways and outbuildings. I don't have the experience to know how much machine I need, but within reason I would prefer being able to clear it faster.

Thoughts?


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

With that much area go for the larger unit if budget allows.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Yeah, I agree. From what I've read on the forum the HS1332AT has more than enough umph to do the job. Unless you get smaller snow amounts I'd go big, (engine) and enjoy the extra power to have on hand when you really need it.
BTW:white^_^arial^_^0^_. Pictures of your new unit when you get it home are appreciated!!!:wavetowel2:


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Welcome to SBF!

If you have some twists and turns to your drives between your outbuildings, you might appreciate the steering system on the HSS.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I think I'd actually go HSS1332ATD (it is a big investment that you will have for a long time, I'd wait for one). The extra power on the 1332 vs the 928 will be appreciated when needed, and the new features on the HSS models is the way to go unless buying used (JMHO).
:blowerhug:


----------



## fake_usa (Oct 24, 2014)

I'd take the larger HS1332AT classic and $370 bucks home with me.

So Option 1


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

The upper chute control (even it was mechanical) --- it's now full vertical/horizontal+ motorizes, for $370 more would be worth it than the much lower level of the former HS IMO. Just speaking ergonimics alone


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

hsblowersfan said:


> I think I'd actually go HSS1332ATD (it is a big investment that you will have for a long time, I'd wait for one). The extra power on the 1332 vs the 928 will be appreciated when needed, and the new features on the HSS models is the way to go unless buying used (JMHO).
> :blowerhug:


That definitely would be the best of both worlds, but I don't think I can get one for this winter season.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

wolfcreek said:


> That definitely would be the best of both worlds, but I don't think I can get one for this winter season.


If you can not get an HSS1332ATD soon, I would get a used inexpensive machine and use it as you wait for the HSS1332ATD (another smart thing to do may be to wait till spring and you would probably be able to get an overstock unit at a discounted price, I've seen that happen with the Honda HS models), once you get it and are happy with it you can sell the used one you bought, or just keep it as a back up (that would be my plan :icon_whistling.
:blowerhug:


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

Before making that decision. I would definitely be test driving both models back to back on a dry parking lot. 

I drove both models side by side and the only reason I'm going with a new tracked Honda is because of the steering controls. I found the HS1332 without steering controls to be very difficult to maneuver.


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

Blepski said:


> Before making that decision. I would definitely be test driving both models back to back on a dry parking lot.
> 
> I drove both models side by side and the only reason I'm going with a new tracked Honda is because of the steering controls. I found the HS1332 without steering controls to be very difficult to maneuver.


I looked at a HSS928 in a store yesterday and it appeared that the individual hand controls are not proportioned valves, but on-off valves... is this correct?

I did not get a chance to maneuver it around under power.

I could do so with the 1332 tomorrow, but how representative is it to do so on a dry parking lot?


----------



## Blepski (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes , the handles are simply a disconnect for either track .

By uncoupling the drive to one track at a time it allows the machine to almost pivot on its axis with minimal effort on the handle bars. By pulling the control handle while moving with no manual handlebar force or input the machine simply makes a gradual turn .

Another added benefit is that with both handles pulled the machine can be easily pushed in and out of its storage space with the engine off . 


By testing handling on pavement I believe you are trying the machine " at its worst" because the high grip level of dry pavement really shows how well a machine can maneuver its most difficult situation. Once on a snow covered driveway the handling characteristic can only improve . 

I found the old style tracked model very difficult to turn in that situation and the new HSS could nearly do a U turn on its axis even on dry pavement . From there I was OK with the idea of a tracked blower vs a wheeled one ...


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

wolfcreek said:


> I've got a property in the north central Cascades of WA and am looking for my first snowblower.
> 
> Based partly on what I've learned here, I'm leaning to a Honda and I need to get one soon if it is to meet my purposes, so I have to work with what's available locally and in stock. I'm monitoring used Hondas in the wider area, but not finding any options currently.
> 
> ...



How much snow do you usually get? Bigger (wider) is usually faster.


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

One more possible option... just got a line on a 2012 HS1332AT being sold by an elderly gentleman, claims 20-25 hours of use. Asking $2000

Haven't been at this long enough to judge prices, can someone help? Here's the link:

Honda snowblower


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

wolfcreek said:


> I've got a property in the north central Cascades of WA and am looking for my first snowblower.
> 
> Based partly on what I've learned here, I'm leaning to a Honda and I need to get one soon if it is to meet my purposes, so I have to work with what's available locally and in stock. I'm monitoring used Hondas in the wider area, but not finding any options currently.
> 
> ...


These are both excellent machines as other member(s) have said the new HSS series will give you easier steering and more features, however the Japan built HS will be a durable and very powerful unit that may last longer than the HSS machines with less issues.

I would like to see a better discount (maybe another $100. or so off) on the HS as it is an older model at this point.

The "pre-owned" model may be another good option, I would offer him $1750. cash and you got a really good deal (even if you have to go up a little from there) even without a warranty at this point, provided it is gently used.

Best of luck with whichever machine you choose!


----------



## wolfcreek (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, I'm the proud owner of a new HS1332AT!

I went to see the used one - nice older guy with some health problems. It had been sitting for a while and he was doubtful about the freshness of the gas, so he attempted to drain it from the bottom of the carb assembly. This was slow going, so at one point he decided to add some fresh gas.

Unfortunately, he mixed up a red plastic gas can he had used as a water container and filled the tank full of water!!

He attempted to drain the water and the unit started up, but gas continued to dribble from the bottom of the carb. Missing or crushed O-ring?

In any case, I kind of lost a bit of faith. The unit didn't have a lot of use, but was out of warranty, showed signs of having sucked up some gravel and he also told me that he had accidentally aspirated some tire chains with it.

I really wanted one today (need it in preparation for a midwinter move between cabins) and I really needed it to work.

The guy at the store had still come down a bit more and the owner of the used one didn't seem eager to bargain, so I ended up with the new one.

Can't wait to try it out tomorrow... I'll see if I can post a picture. Thanks for all that gave advice.


----------

